

Ask HN: How to get into AngelList as an investor? - RobMcCullough

Hello HN, I have a question. I would like to be on Angel List. I am a younger guy without any connections or friends in the VC world. Is there a way to be listed as an investor on Angel List without being endorsed? I feel awkward cold-emailing other investors asking for an endorsement. Would anyone be willing to endorse me on good grace? Thanks!
======
staunch
Do some deals first outside of AngelList, then get endorsements from your co-
investors.

------
phlux
What are you interested in investing in... I am sure there are plenty of
hungry startups here on HN that would be interested in at least getting the
chance to pitch you so they can learn and you can learn.

~~~
RobMcCullough
A good team with an idea that can make money! More than anything though, I
want to learn. My e-mail is Rob [at] BetterYoo [dot] com. Please feel free to
get in touch.

